# Erano così necessarie



## Pincopallino (1 Aprile 2021)

Le vacanze di Pasqua per gli studenti?


----------



## Vera (1 Aprile 2021)

Io direi proprio di sì.


----------



## patroclo (1 Aprile 2021)

Sì !


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Aprile 2021)

Sono stanchi neh? Ora possono andare al mare, in giro a divertirsi, in discoteca.
Ma peppiacere.


----------



## Vera (1 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Sono stanchi neh? Ora possono andare al mare, in giro a divertirsi, in discoteca.
> Ma peppiacere.


Ma che ragionamento fai?


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Sono stanchi neh? Ora possono andare al mare, in giro a divertirsi, in discoteca.
> Ma peppiacere.


quale discoteca, che sono chiuse da un anno e probabilmente metà sono già fallite?


----------



## Ulisse (1 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Le vacanze di Pasqua per gli studenti?


Si, decisamente.
Ammetto di averla inizialmente sottovalutata ma la Dad si è dimostrata abbastanza stressante..specialmente per i bimbi piccoli.


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Aprile 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> quale discoteca, che sono chiuse da un anno e probabilmente metà sono già fallite?


Si Perplesso lo dicevo apposta.


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2021)

al mare in teoria possono andare, ma se non ci vivono già, pare che sia più semplice andare in Australia che a Lerici


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Aprile 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Si, decisamente.
> Ammetto di averla inizialmente sottovalutata ma la Dad si è dimostrata abbastanza stressante..specialmente per i bimbi piccoli.


I miei 4 col programma sono parecchio indietro, col risultato che per il primo e il secondo che hanno in comune alcuni prof ci hanno già detto che per recuperare il gap, andranno a spron battuto senza considerare eventuali difficoltà tecniche e intellettuali, come se le difficoltà fossero da imputare alle famiglie o agli studenti.
Ma io dico, visto che comunque dal mio comune non si può uscire ed io abito in un buco di 2000 anime, visto che comunque nel comune i pochi centri di aggregazione giovanile sono blindati, visto che dei miei 4 solo uno può fare sport perché gli altri tre fanno attività chiuse in seguito al covid, perché spegnere anche le lezioni? A che pro? Piuttosto fanne meno se vuoi farli riposare, ma io ritengo questo blackout totale fino a venerdì prossimo una grande puttanata.
Stamattina e ieri mattina ho fatto alcuni colloqui su Meet coi prof ed hanno una visione identica alla mia, avrebbero continuato volentieri.


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Aprile 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> al mare in teoria possono andare, ma se non ci vivono già, pare che sia più semplice andare in Australia che a Lerici


Difatti perplesso, il mio vicino di casa non potendo raggiungere la sua villa in Sardegna e‘ andato con la famiglia a fare una vacanza a Dubai.


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> I miei 4 col programma sono parecchio indietro, col risultato che per il primo e il secondo che hanno in comune alcuni prof ci hanno già detto che per recuperare il gap, andranno a spron battuto senza considerare eventuali difficoltà tecniche e intellettuali, come se le difficoltà fossero da imputare alle famiglie o agli studenti.
> Ma io dico, visto che comunque dal mio comune non si può uscire ed io abito in un buco di 2000 anime, visto che comunque nel comune i pochi centri di aggregazione giovanile sono blindati, visto che dei miei 4 solo uno può fare sport perché gli altri tre fanno attività chiuse in seguito al covid, perché spegnere anche le lezioni? A che pro? Piuttosto fanne meno se vuoi farli riposare, ma io ritengo questo blackout totale fino a venerdì prossimo una grande puttanata.
> Stamattina e ieri mattina ho fatto alcuni colloqui su Meet coi prof ed hanno una visione identica alla mia, avrebbero continuato volentieri.


ma non stavi ad Abbiategrasso?  mica fa 2mila abitanti.


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Aprile 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Ma che ragionamento fai?


Quello che ritengo giusto.


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Aprile 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma non stavi ad Abbiategrasso?  mica fa 2mila abitanti.


Era une presa per il culo, figurati se dico il nome del mio paese In pubblico. Me vengono a prendere a casa subito.


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Era une presa per il culo, figurati se dico il nome del mio paese In pubblico. Me vengono a prendere a casa subito.


figurati, non sei così prioritario. diciamo che era insolito perchè nessuno o quasi scrive la città.   cmq potresti benissimo essere lì, mica importa davvero a qualcuno


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Aprile 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> figurati, non sei così prioritario. diciamo che era insolito perchè nessuno o quasi scrive la città.   cmq potresti benissimo essere lì, mica importa davvero a qualcuno


si sa mai nella vita, come ben sai qui leggonoin molti.
anni fa frequentavo un altra piattaforma dove qualcuno ebbe dei problemi personali per le troppe cose dette di se stessa in pubblico.


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Le vacanze di Pasqua per gli studenti?


si per quelli che studiano veramente, anche se a pasqua non erano vacanze carichi di compiti


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Aprile 2021)

nellultimo Consiglio di classe, per il mio secondo ci hanno già detto che li promuoveranno tutti.
ma che modi sono?
come togliere la poca voglia di studiare rimasta.


----------



## Ulisse (1 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> I miei 4 col programma sono parecchio indietro, col risultato che per il primo e il secondo che hanno in comune alcuni prof ci hanno già detto che per recuperare il gap, andranno a spron battuto senza considerare eventuali difficoltà tecniche e intellettuali, come se le difficoltà fossero da imputare alle famiglie o agli studenti.
> Ma io dico, visto che comunque dal mio comune non si può uscire ed io abito in un buco di 2000 anime, visto che comunque nel comune i pochi centri di aggregazione giovanile sono blindati, visto che dei miei 4 solo uno può fare sport perché gli altri tre fanno attività chiuse in seguito al covid, perché spegnere anche le lezioni? A che pro? Piuttosto fanne meno se vuoi farli riposare, ma io ritengo questo blackout totale fino a venerdì prossimo una grande puttanata.
> Stamattina e ieri mattina ho fatto alcuni colloqui su Meet coi prof ed hanno una visione identica alla mia, avrebbero continuato volentieri.


guarda, credo sia fondamentalmente un problema di età...
vedo come hanno reagito ragazzi delle superiori/medie ed elementari. 
Ho notato che questi ultimi sono stati molto penalizzati...la scuola nn è solo indottrinamento ma anche socializzazione e toglierla, per un bimbo piccolo, è veramente tanto...

queli delle superiori, rapportandomi ai casi a me vicini, sono stati dei gran para@uli ed hanno approfittato della situazione per mettere in pratica tutti i piu subdoli meccanismi di frode verso i prof che, causa la loro poca familiarità con il pc, sono stati rivoltati come dei calzini.


----------



## Lara3 (1 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Le vacanze di Pasqua per gli studenti?


Ma si, i miei hanno fatto in presenza, visto che possiamo, andiamo a sciare.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> nellultimo Consiglio di classe, per il mio secondo ci hanno già detto che li promuoveranno tutti.
> ma che modi sono?
> come togliere la poca voglia di studiare rimasta.


Tu leggi? Ti informi? Hai voglia di imparare cose nuove?
Se sì, hai la prova che non si apprendono cose nuove solo per il bel voto e la promozione.
Se no, hai ragione. Senza la paura della bocciatura i tuoi figli non studieranno.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> guarda, credo sia fondamentalmente un problema di età...
> vedo come hanno reagito ragazzi delle superiori/medie ed elementari.
> Ho notato che questi ultimi sono stati molto penalizzati...la scuola nn è solo *indottrinamento* ma anche socializzazione e toglierla, per un bimbo piccolo, è veramente tanto...
> 
> queli delle superiori, rapportandomi ai casi a me vicini, sono stati dei gran para@uli ed hanno approfittato della situazione per mettere in pratica tutti i piu subdoli meccanismi di frode verso i prof che, causa la loro poca familiarità con il pc, sono stati rivoltati come dei calzini.


Forse intendevi ”apprendimento di nozioni”. Indottrinamento è un’altra cosa.


----------



## Ulisse (1 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse intendevi ”apprendimento di nozioni”. Indottrinamento è un’altra cosa.


si....mi è chiara la differenza...non so nemmeno io perchè ho usato questo termine...o meglio...inconsciamente....i tanti anni dalle suore mi hanno segnato...


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu leggi? Ti informi? Hai voglia di imparare cose nuove?
> Se sì, hai la prova che non si apprendono cose nuove solo per il bel voto e la promozione.
> Se no, hai ragione. Senza la paura della bocciatura i tuoi figli non studieranno.


I miei come tanti altri.



Ulisse ha detto:


> guarda, credo sia fondamentalmente un problema di età...
> vedo come hanno reagito ragazzi delle superiori/medie ed elementari.
> Ho notato che questi ultimi sono stati molto penalizzati...la scuola nn è solo indottrinamento ma anche socializzazione e toglierla, per un bimbo piccolo, è veramente tanto...
> 
> queli delle superiori, rapportandomi ai casi a me vicini, sono stati dei gran para@uli ed hanno approfittato della situazione per mettere in pratica tutti i piu subdoli meccanismi di frode verso i prof che, causa la loro poca familiarità con il pc, sono stati rivoltati come dei calzini.


Esatto Ulisse, oramai alle superiori hanno ben capito come gira il mondo. Poi va beh ora arriverà qui il solito genitore a dire “ma siamo noi genitori e bla bla bla”, poi quando ci si troverà lui nella situazione avrà la scusa buona per dire “ah ma per noi è diverso”.
diverso sto cazzo.
il senso di dire oggi che tanto non ne bocciano qual’e?
me lo si spieghi per favore perché io davvero fatico a comprenderlo, come fatico a comprendere il motivo per cui le scuole superiori hanno chiuso per le vacanze di pasqua.
ma vacanze da che?
dad: telecamera accesa richiesta, si può spegnere dicendo che ci sono problemi di banda; interrogazione, si può spegnere e farsi i cazzi propri se non si è interrogati; verifiche scritte, presa per il culo a caratteri cubitali, allievi spesso a casa da soli perché i genitori lavorano o con i genitori in Smart working che ovviamente oltre allo Smart devono fare anche il working, quindi verifica fatta in gruppo, davanti il pc e di fianco il telefono, videochiamata di gruppo silenziosa in cui i secchioni pubblicano le soluzioni. Questa e‘ la DAD alle superiori, casualmente tutti hanno la piena sufficienza. Fine della DAD ore 13, pranzo, pausa Rilassamento, studio e compiti per un paio d’ore ed il resto in casa.
considerato che l’italiano medio sta in un appartamento di 70 metri quadri calpestabili capite anche voi che non è che si possa fare chissà che, però va be in qualche modo ci si inventano attività per tirare sera, quindi si torna al pc, si gioca alla play, si fa un’ora di esercizi fisici e via che la giornata passa fino al giorno dopo.



Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma si, i miei hanno fatto in presenza, visto che possiamo, andiamo a sciare.


I miei sono in DAD da mesi.
ora forse dicevano che riprenderanno medie ed elementari ed ovviamente a singhiozzo perché alla prima avvisaglia di positività di qualcuno, taaac tutti a casa in quarantena.
però servono le vacanze di pasqua, saranno stressati poverini.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Esatto Ulisse, oramai alle superiori hanno ben capito come gira il mondo. Poi va beh ora arriverà qui il solito genitore a dire “ma siamo noi genitori e bla bla bla”, poi quando ci si troverà lui nella situazione avrà la scusa buona per dire “ah ma per noi è diverso”.
> diverso sto cazzo.
> il senso di dire oggi che tanto non ne bocciano qual’e?
> me lo si spieghi per favore perché io davvero fatico a comprenderlo, come fatico a comprendere il motivo per cui le scuole superiori hanno chiuso per le vacanze di pasqua.
> ...


Devono promuovere per forza anche perché hai idea del putiferio che scoppierebbe se dopo non aver potuto fare lezione qualcuno venisse anche bocciato?


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2021)

A me sembra che ogni provvedimento venga visto come una bizzarria dell’Imperatore.
Si può discutere di tutto. Ma c’è una epidemia. Non mi sembra coerente che chi da un anno parla di necessità di farsi la doccia con l’amuchina, ora sostenga la necessità della scuola sempre in presenza e i ragazzi in giro. Il virus viaggia sulle gambe di chi si muove e sta vicino agli altri, anche dei ragazzi,  che pure si ammalano raramente, ma questo non li rende asettici e non portatori.
Non ci sono quarantene nelle scuole per un desiderio di creare generazioni di ignoranti, ma per arginare (un po’ con sacchetti di sabbia) l’alluvione epidemico.
Se i genitori sono testimoni diretti o per racconto di tentativi di non studiare o prendere in giro gli insegnanti, se hanno ancora il desiderio di educare e vogliono che i figli studino, basta che si impongano e facciano percepire la loro disapprovazione per un comportamento autolesionista e non responsabile.


----------



## Lara3 (1 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Devono promuovere per forza anche perché hai idea del putiferio che scoppierebbe se dopo non aver potuto fare lezione qualcuno venisse anche bocciato?


Anche questo è vero. Ormai si protesta per ogni minima cosa. Anche se è giusta.
Io sono più che d’accordo con le bocciature quando l’apprendimento è insufficiente.
Far passar tutti è un’immagine distorta della meritocrazia che è basilare per il futuro lavoro.
Vero che da quello che sento la DAD è un « dolce far poco », ma è una buona scusa per non bocciare nessuno ?


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra che ogni provvedimento venga visto come una bizzarria dell’Imperatore.
> Si può discutere di tutto. Ma c’è una epidemia. Non mi sembra coerente che chi da un anno parla di necessità di farsi la doccia con l’amuchina, ora sostenga la necessità della scuola sempre in presenza e i ragazzi in giro. Il virus viaggia sulle gambe di chi si muove e sta vicino agli altri, anche dei ragazzi,  che pure si ammalano raramente, ma questo non li rende asettici e non portatori.
> Non ci sono quarantene nelle scuole per un desiderio di creare generazioni di ignoranti, ma per arginare (un po’ con sacchetti di sabbia) l’alluvione epidemico.
> Se i genitori sono testimoni diretti o per racconto di tentativi di non studiare o prendere in giro gli insegnanti, se hanno ancora il desiderio di educare e vogliono che i figli studino, basta che si impongano e facciano percepire la loro disapprovazione per un comportamento autolesionista e non responsabile.


A volte mi chiedo dove vivi. 
Non tutti i provvedimenti sono bizzarrie ma alcuni confesso di non comprenderli.
come sta cosa delle vacanze di Pasqua in questo contesto Ed il fatto di dire il 31 Marzo che non vi saranno bocciati. 
spiegami cosa sta dietro queste due scelte.


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Aprile 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Anche questo è vero. Ormai si protesta per ogni minima cosa. Anche se è giusta.
> Io sono più che d’accordo con le bocciature quando l’apprendimento è insufficiente.
> Far passar tutti è un’immagine distorta della meritocrazia che è basilare per il futuro lavoro.
> Vero che da quello che sento la DAD è un « dolce far poco », ma è una buona scusa per non bocciare nessuno ?


Esatto Lara, hai avuto il mio stesso pensiero. Già fanno un cazzo, diciamogli pure che possono continuare a fare un cazzo. Io dei miei figli non posso lamentarmi, il primo fa parte dei secchioni di cui parlavo sopra, il secondo non ha nemmeno avuto modo di capire che cosa sono le superiori visto che è in prima e ad oggi ha fatto in classe si e no tre settimane. Gli altri due son bambini Ed ancora credenti nella meritocrazia.


----------



## patroclo (1 Aprile 2021)

non tutte le scuole sono come quelle dei tuoi figli
non tutti gli studenti sono come i tuoi figli
non tutti i professori sono indietro col programma
non tutti gli alunni, al momento, hanno la sufficienza

...e si, questa generazione avrà dei buchi di preparazione enormi, oltre che emotivi. Non immagini cosa significa, per due anni consecutivi, non poter bocciare e fare la giusta selezione

Per me si meritano queste vacanze (anche i professori), l'ideale sarebbe si staccassero anche da tutti i device per qualche giorno.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (1 Aprile 2021)

Anch'io sono contraria a queste vacanze...
Parlo per mio figlio che fa le medie....sono indietrissimo con i programmi...fanno 20 ore contro le 30... già è una cosa indecente!!!
E in alcune materie non ha i voti...
E questo l anno prossimo mi andrà ad un liceo???
Ha fatto in presenza la prima media.. 
Per quanto riguarda mia figlia che fa un liceo e nella sua sezione ha ottimi insegnanti posso dire che le vacanze lei e i suoi compagni se le meritano!!loro sono stra seguiti e sempre sul pezzo (più o meno...)
Ma per le medie...cazz caliamo un velo pietoso!!!
E sicuramente nessuno di loro tornerà a scuola ad aprile!!!


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> A volte mi chiedo dove vivi.
> Non tutti i provvedimenti sono bizzarrie ma alcuni confesso di non comprenderli.
> come sta cosa delle vacanze di Pasqua in questo contesto Ed il fatto di dire il 31 Marzo che non vi saranno bocciati.
> spiegami cosa sta dietro queste due scelte.


Il calendario scolastico viene stabilito a settembre in accordo tra ministero e regioni e ha un minimo e massimo di giorni.  Non è che i giorni di dad non contano come giornate di lezione. 
L’affermazione che non ci saranno bocciati, salvo casi eccezionali e debitamente documentati, è in tutte le circolari da decenni. Non è una scelta per deresponsabilizzare gli studenti, ma per responsabilizzare gli insegnanti.


----------



## Vera (1 Aprile 2021)

In consiglio di classe, i Prof di mia figlia hanno detto che non promuoveranno tutti, come lo scorso anno scolastico. Poi non so se cambieranno le cose per disposizioni dall'alto. 
Hanno 5/6 ore di DAD tutte le mattine, interrogazioni e compiti in classe quasi tutti i giorni. Le vacanza se le meritano, a mio parere.


----------



## patroclo (1 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il calendario scolastico viene stabilito a settembre in accordo tra ministero e regioni e ha un minimo e massimo di giorni.  Non è che i giorni di dad non contano come giornate di lezione.
> L’affermazione che non ci saranno bocciati, salvo casi eccezionali e debitamente documentati, è in tutte le circolari da decenni. Non è una scelta per deresponsabilizzare gli studenti, ma per responsabilizzare gli insegnanti.


differenzierei le scuole...alle superiori, dove probabilmente si sentono più furbi, ha un effetto devastante


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> differenzierei le scuole...alle superiori, dove probabilmente si sentono più furbi, ha un effetto devastante


È la scuola che, di fronte alla normale contrapposizione e contestazione delle regole degli adolescenti, risponde con contrapposizione e non ne vede la fragilità necessità per trovare la propria identità e spegne la motivazione intrinseca e alimenta la motivazione estrinseca.


----------



## patroclo (1 Aprile 2021)

che la scuola fosse impreparata all'evento non ci sono dubbi, nella maggior parte dei casi lo è in situazioni normali. 
Guarda che non è più la scuola pre '68....


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il calendario scolastico viene stabilito a settembre in accordo tra ministero e regioni e ha un minimo e massimo di giorni.  Non è che i giorni di dad non contano come giornate di lezione.
> L’affermazione che non ci saranno bocciati, salvo casi eccezionali e debitamente documentati, è in tutte le circolari da decenni. Non è una scelta per deresponsabilizzare gli studenti, ma per responsabilizzare gli insegnanti.


Cioè in tutte le circolari da decenni scrivono che nei licei non si bocciano alunni?


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Aprile 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> In consiglio di classe, i Prof di mia figlia hanno detto che non promuoveranno tutti, come lo scorso anno scolastico. Poi non so se cambieranno le cose per disposizioni dall'alto.
> Hanno 5/6 ore di DAD tutte le mattine, interrogazioni e compiti in classe quasi tutti i giorni. Le vacanza se le meritano, a mio parere.


A noi si hanno già detto che non ci saranno bocciati.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Aprile 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Anche questo è vero. Ormai si protesta per ogni minima cosa. Anche se è giusta.
> Io sono più che d’accordo con le bocciature quando l’apprendimento è insufficiente.
> Far passar tutti è un’immagine distorta della meritocrazia che è basilare per il futuro lavoro.
> Vero che da quello che sento la DAD è un « dolce far poco », ma è una buona scusa per non bocciare nessuno ?


Più che altro come fai a farti bocciare in dad? Saresti da bocciare per quanto sei stordito 
Va bene anche mio figlio in dad ed è detto tutto


----------



## ipazia (1 Aprile 2021)

Però a me sembra veramente un pourparler questo di scuola.

I programmi non esistono più. Non è una provocazione e nemmeno una battuta.
E' una realtà, neppure nuova, visto che i programmi sono stati sostituiti dalle indicazioni da oltre dieci anni.

Una affermazione del tipo "siamo indietro col programma" merita semplicemente una bella risata e il chiedere a chi la espone con tanta leggerezza se ancora non si è reso conto dei cambiamenti (perlomeno formali) che sono in atto.

Il sistema scolastico italiano si dovrebbe muovere nella prospettiva delle competenze chiave europee e in questo quadro fondare non i programmi ma le indicazioni riguardo le competenze previste nei diversi cicli di scuola.

Il dovrebbe è d'obbligo....se ancora ci sono docenti che si concedono uscite come "siamo indietro col programma" 

Le vacanze sono davvero l'ultimo dei problemi della scuola italiana in questo momento.

Riguardo le bocciature, proprio in virtù del passaggio dalle conoscenze alle competenze e dai programmi alle indicazioni, l'indicazione che da anni ne è discesa è *non che non si boccia*, ma che prima di arrivare alla bocciatura serve aver messo in campo ogni intervento possibile a rispettare la raccomandazione principe e che sostiene tutto l'impianto delle indicazioni, ossia che il centro della scuola è l'alunno e l'istituzione ha il dovere di costruire intorno all'alunno tutte le opzioni possibili per metterlo in condizione di arrivare all'acquisizione delle competenze previste (a fine ciclo, fra l'altro).

Questo uno dei motivi per cui lo scorso anno dall'alto è scesa l'indicazione della non bocciatura ma del predisporre piani individualizzati e di classe per il recupero delle competenze a settembre.

Peccato che poi, nella propaganda fatta al grido "la scuola è sicura" tutto questo sia andato perduto.
E un anno che sarebbe potuto essere ricchissimo, anche in termini di competenze si è sciolto nei proclami e nella strumentalizzazione dei bisogni dei bambini ed in particolare degli adolescenti.

In ogni caso, ben vengano le vacanze. Che stacchino dai pc e, *soprattutto*, dal delirio delle ansie di anni persi e programmi perduti (che non essendo programmi esistenti, non possono esser persi).


----------



## Skorpio (1 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Le vacanze di Pasqua per gli studenti?


Dipende, se sono stati in vacanza anche durante le lezioni, non erano necessarie 

Altrimenti si

Il dispendio di energie e la particolare condizione della dad, sono più stressanti per chi si impegna 

Ovvio che chi non fa un cazzo, con la dad fa meno di un cazzo, è non ne avrebbe bisogno, anche perché le passerà nello stesso modo con cui ha fatto didattica


----------



## patroclo (1 Aprile 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Però a me sembra veramente un pourparler questo di scuola.
> 
> I programmi non esistono più. Non è una provocazione e nemmeno una battuta.
> E' una realtà, neppure nuova, visto che i programmi sono stati sostituiti dalle indicazioni da oltre dieci anni.
> ...


parlo di superiori, non è che non ci siano "programmi", immagina il caos ad un'esame di maturità nazionale dove ogni scuola fa quel cavolo che vuole.

Gli insegnati hanno una paura fottuta di bocciare, lo fanno solo in casi più che conclamati e in maniera più che collegiale. L'idea di un ricorso o una denuncia non li fa dormire di notte


----------



## bravagiulia75 (1 Aprile 2021)

Sicuramente non se la sentono di bocciare qualcuno in questa situazione...
Anche se sarebbe il caso...sempre esperienza personale...in classe del mio piccolo ci sono degli elementi da paura...per loro servirebbe il riformatorio però più che bocciatura ..
Gli insegnanti del liceo alcuni con cui ho parlato sono degli angeli... veramente sono stra dispiaciuti per i ragazzi e cercano in tutti i modi di seguirli in tutti i modi...
Altri invece sono stra incazzati... perché hanno beccato alcuni ragazzi a copiare di brutto... così tutta la classe è andata di mezzo...(l ho appena scoperto....)
E adesso stanno valutando che fare...
Però con la dad è un incubo per tutto...


----------



## Vera (1 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Più che altro come fai a farti bocciare in dad? Saresti da bocciare per quanto sei stordito
> Va bene anche mio figlio in dad ed è detto tutto


In Consiglio hanno riferito che i ragazzi che hanno avuto materie insufficienti nel primo quadrimestre e che dovevano recuperare, sono peggiorati.


----------



## ipazia (1 Aprile 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> parlo di superiori, non è che non ci siano "programmi", immagina il caos ad un'esame di maturità nazionale dove ogni scuola fa quel cavolo che vuole.
> 
> Gli insegnati hanno una paura fottuta di bocciare, lo fanno solo in casi più che conclamati e in maniera più che collegiale. L'idea di un ricorso o una denuncia non li fa dormire di notte


Infatti ho detto che ci sono le indicazioni, non solo che non ci sono i programmi.

Ci tengo a precisare, non è che lo dico io.
Lo dice (lo ha detto) il MIUR. 

Indicazioni - competenze - obiettivi.

Che poi la scuola italiana sia in abissale ritardo con sacche di arretratezza incredibili, senza neppure provare a pensare di rivolgere lo sguardo all'agenda 2030 (il 2030 è dopodomani), è sotto gli occhi di tutti quelli che vogliono vedere e soprattutto documentarsi.

Per quanto riguarda le paure degli insegnanti...è un argomento piuttosto complesso.
Nel senso che parlarne senza includere l'aspetto fondamentale del patto famiglia- scuola sempre più sfilacciato non ha senso (scusa il gioco di parole).

Di sicuro una scuola ridotta come lo è oggi...è uno spettacolo desolante.

E se anche si fosse in presenza, ho serissimi dubbi che la scuola sia davvero preparatoria per ciò che attende i ragazzini nel futuro prossimo.

Sicuramente esser circondati da adulti che si cagano in braghe e non prendono posizioni, anche contenitive se necessario, e manifestano il lamento, la delega, la richiesta ormai ossessiva che qualcuno risolva i problemi non è di sicuro un grande spunto di crescita.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Aprile 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> In Consiglio hanno riferito che i ragazzi che hanno avuto materie insufficienti nel primo quadrimestre e che dovevano recuperare, sono peggiorati.


Appunti bisogna essere scemi


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> che la scuola fosse impreparata all'evento non ci sono dubbi, nella maggior parte dei casi lo è in situazioni normali.
> Guarda che non è più la scuola pre '68....


La scuola pre sessantotto è un mito, ma qui non l’ha fatta nessuno.


----------



## ologramma (1 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La scuola pre sessantotto è un mito, ma qui non l’ha fatta nessuno.


eccolo io


----------



## Carola (1 Aprile 2021)

Da mio figlio terza liceo interrogano a mani alzate per far sì che non pasticcino sul pc cercando aiuti 
Verifiche differenziate 13 verifiche diverse e sono in 26 quindi solo un altro ha la tua devi scovarlo e pregare sia un secchione
Metodi un po' teteschi 
Sicuramente in dad ci stanno perdendo e non poco 
Mia figlia ha dato maturità qst anno all IB e non a maggio perché Inghilterra ha bloccato esami  x cui hanno riparato facendo verifiche in presenza queste settimane 
La retta sempre la stessa comunque anche qnd era in dad non hanno abbassato di un euro tenendo conto che molte cose belle della scuola non sono state utilizzate 
Il terzo alle medie secondo me prosismo anno si prenderà una legnata al liceo di suo fratello dove x me arriverà impreparato e vedremo !

per il resto sono dei privilegiati casa grande e lo sci che è andato avanti e sanno di essere fortunati escono x fare questo sport che lo tiene almeno 5 ore all aperto nei fine settimana ex gare ! Se non altro lontanto da cell
Certo che con sta zona rossa qualcosa poi fanno i grandi e ogni tot salta fuori un amico positivo .. altra grana 

anche draghi non è che farà il miracolo insomma E io non mi aspettavo nulla sono parecchio frastornata da come stanno gestendo tutto

anche xPasqua ok a seconde case e viaggi estero se sei povero ti attacchi !! Bella cazzata


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La scuola pre sessantotto è un mito, ma qui non l’ha fatta nessuno.


È un mito nel senso che si è creata una mitologia di una scuola “vera”.
Lasciamo perdere...


----------



## danny (2 Aprile 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Anche questo è vero. Ormai si protesta per ogni minima cosa. Anche se è giusta.
> Io sono più che d’accordo con le bocciature quando l’apprendimento è insufficiente.
> Far passar tutti è un’immagine distorta della meritocrazia che è basilare per il futuro lavoro.
> Vero che da quello che sento la DAD è un « dolce far poco », ma è una buona scusa per non bocciare nessuno ?


Sì, Lara, ma tu non sei in Italia.
Da noi in Italia con la Dad si è visto di tutto (seguono racconti raccolti da conoscenze).
Dalla prof che fa bendare gli studenti quando li interroga (giuro) agli studenti che fanno i cazzi loro durante la lezione in tutte le maniere possibili, anche guardando serie Netflix,  alle prof che sono andate fuori di testa e non seguono neppure più il programma etc. facendo vedere film o video musicali,  fino alle 2 ore di lezione alle elementari alla mattina più 1 al pomeriggio, che sono devastanti per bambini e adulti.
La morte della scuola, in tanti casi. In altri, si è andati avanti decentemente, con gli alunni più bravi che non hanno perso colpi pecche sono in grado di gestirsi in autonomia.
Per non parlare delle Università...


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Dipende, se sono stati in vacanza anche durante le lezioni, non erano necessarie
> 
> Altrimenti si
> 
> ...


Assolutamente e quindi continueranno a fare un cazzo, tanto son promossi comunque.


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Aprile 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Da mio figlio terza liceo interrogano a mani alzate per far sì che non pasticcino sul pc cercando aiuti
> Verifiche differenziate 13 verifiche diverse e sono in 26 quindi solo un altro ha la tua devi scovarlo e pregare sia un secchione
> Metodi un po' teteschi
> Sicuramente in dad ci stanno perdendo e non poco
> ...


Draghi e’ lì solo per i 205mld in arrivo. 
La torta va spartita secondo regole ben precise, mica potevano farla gestire ai vincitori delle precedenti elezioni. Siamo in Italia neh.


----------



## Skorpio (2 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Assolutamente e quindi continueranno a fare un cazzo, tanto son promossi comunque.


Questo dipende dai genitori

È lo stesso meccanismo per cui da adulto magari non fai in cazzo sul lavoro tanto a fine mese lo stipendio lo prendi uguale

Va educato il ragazzo che ciò che deve smuoverlo verso l'impegno e la conoscenza non è tanto "la promozione"

Ma questo indipendentemente dallo spauracchio di esser bocciato o meno (tanto passano tutti) ma dal chiedere il meglio di sé

E dall'essere soddisfatto di se


----------



## alberto15 (2 Aprile 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Anche questo è vero. Ormai si protesta per ogni minima cosa. Anche se è giusta.
> Io sono più che d’accordo con le bocciature quando l’apprendimento è insufficiente.
> Far passar tutti è un’immagine distorta della meritocrazia che è basilare per il futuro lavoro.
> Vero che da quello che sento la DAD è un « dolce far poco », ma è una buona scusa per non bocciare nessuno ?


Dipende al 90% dai professori. Siccome il 90% dei professori in Italia sono fancazzisti (cioe' lavorare 20 ore alla settimana da casa per loro e' un "lavoro duro", fare sempre le stesse identiche cose per 30 anni per loro e' "fatica" ed essere nominati di ruolo e' come vincere alla lotteria "Win for life") e' ovvio che la DAD e' il paradiso del dolce far nulla.  Poi c'e' il 10% di professori che usando un minimo di buon senso riesce a far insegnamento quasi come prima. Basta volere. Pensate che quando c'e' da stare a casa in vacanza sono tutti d'accordo (vedi le inutili vacanze continue che si fanno in Italia) poi quando c'e' da fare un colloquio con i professori il 90% adduce scuse puerili per rimandare ritardare, ecc. Pensate che un professore non vuole farsi vedere in cam perche' "per la privacy non posso far vedere casa mia".  Non comment.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Aprile 2021)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Dipende al 90% dai professori. Siccome il 90% dei professori in Italia sono fancazzisti (cioe' lavorare 20 ore alla settimana da casa per loro e' un "lavoro duro", fare sempre le stesse identiche cose per 30 anni per loro e' "fatica" ed essere nominati di ruolo e' come vincere alla lotteria "Win for life") e' ovvio che la DAD e' il paradiso del dolce far nulla.  Poi c'e' il 10% di professori che usando un minimo di buon senso riesce a far insegnamento quasi come prima. Basta volere. Pensate che quando c'e' da stare a casa in vacanza sono tutti d'accordo (vedi le inutili vacanze continue che si fanno in Italia) poi quando c'e' da fare un colloquio con i professori il 90% adduce scuse puerili per rimandare ritardare, ecc. Pensate che un professore non vuole farsi vedere in cam perche' "per la privacy non posso far vedere casa mia".  Non comment.


Beh dai questa è un po' un'esagerazione bella e buona!!!
In fin dei conti stiamo parlando di persone che dovrebbero educare in parte i ns figli...
Non sono tutti così...
Io dei miei insegnanti ho ancora dei bei ricordi...
Di uno in particolare...
Un grande uomo che insegna ancora!!!
Degli insegnanti dei miei figli...idem...
Anche di quelli delle medie del piccolo...
Poi i fancazzisti ci sono.. però veramente il 90% è veramente eccessivo ..
Troppo...
Forse perché io attribuisco alla scuola un grande valore...
E per adesso non posso lamentarmi...
Sempre insegnanti disponibili...anche ora in dad...
Ho fatto tanti colloqui...tutti visibili...


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Questo dipende dai genitori
> 
> È lo stesso meccanismo per cui da adulto magari non fai in cazzo sul lavoro tanto a fine mese lo stipendio lo prendi uguale
> 
> ...


I genitori mica promuovono o bocciano.
tu puoi dare tutta l’educazione che vuoi, poi di fatto fan quello che fan tutti.
io non mi lamento, per ora son tutti secchioni e volenterosi i miei, però si vive molto alla giornata, domani potrebbero anche cambiare in peggio.
ognuno nella vita del resto ha diritto di fare i suoi errori.


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Aprile 2021)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Dipende al 90% dai professori. Siccome il 90% dei professori in Italia sono fancazzisti (cioe' lavorare 20 ore alla settimana da casa per loro e' un "lavoro duro", fare sempre le stesse identiche cose per 30 anni per loro e' "fatica" ed essere nominati di ruolo e' come vincere alla lotteria "Win for life") e' ovvio che la DAD e' il paradiso del dolce far nulla.  Poi c'e' il 10% di professori che usando un minimo di buon senso riesce a far insegnamento quasi come prima. Basta volere. Pensate che quando c'e' da stare a casa in vacanza sono tutti d'accordo (vedi le inutili vacanze continue che si fanno in Italia) poi quando c'e' da fare un colloquio con i professori il 90% adduce scuse puerili per rimandare ritardare, ecc. Pensate che un professore non vuole farsi vedere in cam perche' "per la privacy non posso far vedere casa mia".  Non comment.


Concordo, anche perché dare dei debiti li costringe a rientrare prima, visto che ora gli esami di settembre di un tempo sono diventati in alcuni istituti esami di agosto e di luglio.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Questo dipende dai genitori
> 
> È lo stesso meccanismo per cui da adulto magari non fai in cazzo sul lavoro tanto a fine mese lo stipendio lo prendi uguale
> 
> ...


Non sono assolutamente d’accordo 
Mi è venuto l’esaurimento con mio figlio quando ha mollato la scuola in quinta superiore 
So solo io le ore di dialogo ecc ecc 
Lui era sereno così. Ed è soddisfatto ora che lavora facendosi un gran culo facendo i turni
Era molto bravo a scuola, poi di colpo non gli è più interessato 
Il secondo si barcamena ma da qui a dire che va a scuola volentieri ce ne passa
Guarda io per sdrammatizzare ed evitare un secondo esaurimento riesco ad essere grata al covid per la dad così almeno due anni li abbiamo sfangati. Il prossimo è l’ultimo e ci affidiamo a Dio


----------



## Skorpio (2 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> I genitori mica promuovono o bocciano.
> tu puoi dare tutta l’educazione che vuoi, poi di fatto fan quello che fan tutti.
> io non mi lamento, per ora son tutti secchioni e volenterosi i miei, però si vive molto alla giornata, domani potrebbero anche cambiare in peggio.
> ognuno nella vita del resto ha diritto di fare i suoi errori.


Infatti esser promosso o bocciato non deve essere il fulcro di tutto 

Ci sono tanti genitori a cui "basta che sia promosso, basta che prenda un 6, etc.." 

Mio figlio studia a tratti, ho visto sorrisi larghi per un 8 e facce cupe sempre per un 8

Perché gli sto spiegando che deve esser soddisfatto di sé 
E non soddisfatto del voto 

Per cui è capitato che anche con un 8 fosse nero, perché non era affatto soddisfatto di sé


----------



## Carola (2 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> I genitori mica promuovono o bocciano.
> tu puoi dare tutta l’educazione che vuoi, poi di fatto fan quello che fan tutti.
> io non mi lamento, per ora son tutti secchioni e volenterosi i miei, però si vive molto alla giornata, domani potrebbero anche cambiare in peggio.
> ognuno nella vita del resto ha diritto di fare i suoi errori.


Anche io penso così 
Ho amici con figli a cui è stata data medesima educazione uno eccelle al politecnico altro si arrabatta con mille lavori precari ognuno ha poi una sua indole e deve cercare la sua strada anche se che ve lo dico a fare x chi vive di lavoretti precari la vedo dura !!

o si crea negli anni una buona esperienza più botta di culo più trovarsi al postogiusto al
Momento giusto se no destinato  a tirare la carretta a vita con molta fatica 

Investire  da giovani ti torna quasi sempre

io se dovessi vedere segni di cedimento li spedirò a lavorare ma lavoro faticoso che capiscano come gira e girerà e poi vediamo

se dovessero essere felici così ad un certo punto mi arrenderò
Ma mi auguro di no ho troppe es amiche che vanno avanti a stipendi davvero tirarti e a fine mese contanti i soldini e non sono mai serene 
Io ho vissuto Sulla mia pelle cosa significava questo qnd mio padre si ammalò e mi sono ripromessa che avrei avuto la mia sicurezza perché ho sentito troppi litigi x i soldi in casa !

soddisfazione e buona rimunerazione fanno soggetti più sereni ecco !


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Infatti esser promosso o bocciato non deve essere il fulcro di tutto
> 
> Ci sono tanti genitori a cui "basta che sia promosso, basta che prenda un 6, etc.."
> 
> ...


e su questo ci siamo, tuttavia vai avanti se se promosso.
ecco, nellistituto di due dei miei figli, scuole statali e non private, hanno tolto il se per il secondo anno consecutivo. 
io non sono d’accordo, ma anche volendo esserlo, non dirlo a marzo.


----------



## Vera (2 Aprile 2021)

La buona volontà di far funzionare la DAD deve esserci anche da parte dei Prof, sia per quanto riguarda il programma sia per quanto riguarda il resto, senza arrivare a metodi estremi come fare le interrogazioni bendate o a braccia alzate. Basta mettere l'obbligo della cam accesa, evitare le interrogazioni a sorpresa e fare verifiche diversificate. 
I ragazzi vanno responsabilizzati, non sono stupidi. Di studenti che non hanno voglia di studiare o che trovano espedienti per prendere la sufficienza, ce ne sono sempre stati e sempre ce ne saranno.
Non è una novità dell'ultimo anno.


----------



## Vera (2 Aprile 2021)

La buona volontà di far funzionare la DAD deve esserci anche da parte dei Prof, sia per quanto riguarda il programma sia per quanto riguarda il resto, senza arrivare a metodi estremi come fare le interrogazioni bendate o a braccia alzate. Basta mettere l'obbligo della cam accesa, evitare le interrogazioni a sorpresa e fare verifiche diversificate. 
I ragazzi vanno responsabilizzati, non sono stupidi. Di studenti che non hanno voglia di studiare o che trovano espedienti per prendere la sufficienza, ce ne sono sempre stati e sempre ce ne saranno.
Non è una novità dell'ultimo anno.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Aprile 2021)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Dipende al 90% dai professori. Siccome il 90% dei professori in Italia sono fancazzisti (cioe' lavorare 20 ore alla settimana da casa per loro e' un "lavoro duro", fare sempre le stesse identiche cose per 30 anni per loro e' "fatica" ed essere nominati di ruolo e' come vincere alla lotteria "Win for life") e' ovvio che la DAD e' il paradiso del dolce far nulla.  Poi c'e' il 10% di professori che usando un minimo di buon senso riesce a far insegnamento quasi come prima. Basta volere. Pensate che quando c'e' da stare a casa in vacanza sono tutti d'accordo (vedi le inutili vacanze continue che si fanno in Italia) poi quando c'e' da fare un colloquio con i professori il 90% adduce scuse puerili per rimandare ritardare, ecc. Pensate che un professore non vuole farsi vedere in cam perche' "per la privacy non posso far vedere casa mia".  Non comment.


Ma gli interventi precedenti li hai letti?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Concordo, anche perché dare dei debiti li costringe a rientrare prima, visto che *ora gli esami di settembre di un tempo sono diventati in alcuni istituti esami di agosto e di lugli*o.


Ma gli insegnanti allora non è vero che fanno tre mesi di ferie?


----------



## alberto15 (2 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma gli interventi precedenti li hai letti?


No


----------



## alberto15 (2 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma gli interventi precedenti li hai letti?


Ho risposto solo a Lara , non ho fatto una disamina globale.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Aprile 2021)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Ho risposto solo a Lara , non ho fatto una disamina globale.


Ho chiesto perché prima sono state spiegate un bel po’ di cose.


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma gli insegnanti allora non è vero che fanno tre mesi di ferie?


Penso di no in estate, perché tra scrutini e maturità alcuni lavorano fino a luglio inoltrato ma non tutti, alcuni piantano giù la cazzuola il 15/6 e tornano il 15/9.
poi però si devono aggiungere le vacanze di Pasqua, che quest’anno vanno da ieri a venerdì prossimo e quelle di Natale che solitamente vanno dal 23 al 7 più i vari ponti decisi di volta in volta, scioperi e cazziemazzi.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Penso di no in estate, perché tra scrutini e maturità alcuni lavorano fino a luglio inoltrato ma non tutti, *alcuni piantano giù la cazzuola il 15/6 e tornano il 15/9.*
> poi però si devono aggiungere le vacanze di Pasqua, che quest’anno vanno da ieri a venerdì prossimo e quelle di Natale che solitamente vanno dal 23 al 7 più i vari ponti decisi di volta in volta, scioperi e cazziemazzi.


Quelli che piantano la cazzuola sono precari che vengono licenziati e poi riassunti.
Comunque pare un lavoro davvero pieno di privilegi e lautamente remunerato, anche a confronto di parità di qualifica. 
Mancano insegnanti. Consiglio a tutti di fare domanda


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quelli che piantano la cazzuola sono precari che vengono licenziati e poi riassunti.
> Comunque pare un lavoro davvero pieno di privilegi e lautamente remunerato, anche a confronto di parità di qualifica.
> Mancano insegnanti. Consiglio a tutti di fare domanda


Che godono di privilegi e che guadagnano tanto lo hai scritto tu, non io.
Da utente della scuola mi limito a vedere il servizio che danno.


----------



## danny (2 Aprile 2021)




----------



## Vera (2 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Penso di no in estate, perché tra scrutini e maturità alcuni lavorano fino a luglio inoltrato ma non tutti, alcuni piantano giù la cazzuola il 15/6 e tornano il 15/9.
> poi però si devono aggiungere le vacanze di Pasqua, che quest’anno vanno da ieri a venerdì prossimo e quelle di Natale che solitamente vanno dal 23 al 7 più i vari ponti decisi di volta in volta, scioperi e cazziemazzi.


Da noi le lezioni riprendono mercoledì prossimo.


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Aprile 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Da noi le lezioni riprendono mercoledì prossimo.


Da me iniziano uno venerdì, uno sabato e gli altri due non si sa ancora.
Ce lo diranno all’ultimo come al solito, ma fa nulla, non che si abbia poi chissà quali progetti.


----------

